# Czstochowa - the Old town



## MarcinFM (Oct 8, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## peter27 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice first post: a great set. Welcome.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2013)

Great first post there are a few of us on here doing real photography with film  i just missed your town when we came to Poland on the motorbike to see my partners family here father use to live in Ostroda before WW2 he used to say he was from Prusssia

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sashbar (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome to TPF. 
I am not impressed with No 1 composition, to be honest. Balanced, but too much boring space on the left to my liking, I would have cropped it out, but then what is left? 
No 2 is quite mundane as well, the guy is not enough separated from the background to really stand out here. In my view the shot lacks size contrast between the subject and space, if you know what I mean. 
Both are OK shots to me, but not outstanding.
No 3 is by far the best shot here. Very good. If it were sharp it would be excellent. I really, really like it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice set.


----------



## timor (Oct 8, 2013)

Witamy Ci&#281; Marcin.
Aaa...Smena 8M, camera of my dreams, when I was a kid. You are doing fine work with it, but your tags on Flickr are showing, that this pictures were taken with a Canonet. Nevertheless, this are interesting shots, show us more from that series, you have a good eye.


----------



## deeky (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome.  Agreeing with what is above, I particularly like #3. 

Do share more of your town.  I spent about a week there in college for the Gaude Mater music festival.  We performed in a couple of churches, but our own concert was performed in an older (pre WWII) Lutheran church.  For those into music and acoustics, the sound would continue to bounce around that space for 7 seconds after our cutoff.  As I recall we stayed on the edge of town at the Hotel Vegas.  There are definitely many stories to tell there.


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 9, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2013)

Is Smena film easy to locate in Poland ? if so i may get my friend to send some

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 9, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Is Smena film easy to locate in Poland ? if so i may get my friend to send some



Semna film? 
It's a normal 135 'Leica' standard film  I usualy use it with Fomapan or Ilford Delta. 

Above photos all by one which is nr 2, were shoot using Canonet QL25 or G-III QL17. 
Some time ago, I give these cameras to my younger cousin

Salute!
Marcin


----------



## Gavjenks (Oct 9, 2013)

You've got some serious skill it looks like here.  Keep up the good work.

The whole reflection thing is a little bit tiresome in so pictures all in a row. But I'm assuming these are all from one outing, and it happened to have rained, in which case okay.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2013)

MarcinFM said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Is Smena film easy to locate in Poland ? if so i may get my friend to send some
> ...



Smena is the camera ? I use fomapan and develope in Rodinal

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 9, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> You've got some serious skill it looks like here.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> The whole reflection thing is a little bit tiresome in so pictures all in a row. But I'm assuming these are all from one outing, and it happened to have rained, in which case okay.



Thats like saying wedding photos are tiresome because they have the bride in most shots

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timor (Oct 9, 2013)

Marcin, It looks to me like sort of exhibition...
Klimaty Cz?stochowy 7 edycja | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## timor (Oct 9, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Smena is the camera ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


 Gary, that was a Soviet equivalent of Rollei 35 :lmao:


----------



## Gavjenks (Oct 9, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > You've got some serious skill it looks like here.  Keep up the good work.
> ...




Yes.  Those ARE also tiring for the exact same reason.  When was the last time you saw multiple photos of somebody's own wedding displayed next to each other on a wall or bookshelf? I never have.  As opposed to many occasions where I have seen multiple mixed/varied local scene photos on display in groups.

I'm not ragging on the OP. If you go out on a shoot and there are lots of puddles, you shoot lots of puddle photos. Nothing wrong with that. I'm basically just saying "I look forward to seeing the rest of the variety you shoot in the future."


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 9, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > You've got some serious skill it looks like here.  Keep up the good work.
> ...



I thought that exactly.

Wedding photos and new infant photos and pregnancy photos and engagement photos are generally all very tiresome.
Not to mention most car photos, most tree photos, most flower photos.
And people photos, etc.

That's the struggle for photographers - to show something in a new and interesting way so that one doesn't feel like gagging.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Gavjenks said:
> ...



Im with you for a change, but you can leave trees out of it, i have got a small tree exhibition coming up

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Designer (Oct 9, 2013)

I love your theme.  Keep it up!


----------



## sashbar (Oct 9, 2013)

Some great photos on your flkr !  Who is &#1042;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080;&#1084;i&#1088;&#1098; &#1050;&#1072;&#1088;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095;&#1098; &#1064;&#1085;&#1077;&#1081;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1098; ?


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 10, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## sashbar (Oct 10, 2013)

MarcinFM said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Marcin, It looks to me like sort of exhibition...
> ...



Interesting.  It is a Jewish name. Russian Imperial army was highly antisemitic, it was almost impossible for a Jew to become an officer, even more so after 1912.


----------



## timor (Oct 10, 2013)

sashbar said:


> MarcinFM said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


----------



## timor (Oct 10, 2013)

sashbar said:


> Interesting.  It is a Jewish name. Russian Imperial army was highly antisemitic, it was almost impossible for a Jew to become an officer, even more so after 1912.


It doesn't look like he was a Jew, as a religious faith is given Orthodox Christianity. (sixth line from the top, below the day of birth marked as 14 March 1857).


----------



## sashbar (Oct 10, 2013)

timor said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.  It is a Jewish name. Russian Imperial army was highly antisemitic, it was almost impossible for a Jew to become an officer, even more so after 1912.
> ...



Yes, I see it now. The surname is definitely Jewish, but he must be a christened one. Christened Jews were more accepted, the segregation was based more on faith rather than ethnicity, but the official policy was toughened in 1912.  A lot of Jews stated they were Christian just to be able to join the army those days.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  I like what I see!


----------



## timor (Oct 10, 2013)

sashbar said:


> Yes, I see it now. The surname is definitely Jewish,


Name is German. Since Peter The Great Russia had strong ties with The West, especially Germany  (or rather Prussia) and England. Many emigrated to Russia for good. Technical people, artists and soldiers. They have had families, the name went on. But who knows of that officers origins, to be an officer one had to be a nobleman with an independent income, a land owner. So, if there was a switch of faith it must have happened long before he was born.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 10, 2013)

timor said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I see it now. The surname is definitely Jewish,
> ...



Probably. But also Schneider is one of the German names which was most actively adopted by Ashkenazi Jews in Russia (Same as Portnoy - the Russian equivalent of the surname Schneider/Taylor) Russian Jews did not have a surname at all prior to XIX century.  Same with Karl - the Hebrew name of German origins. So I would say for each (unlikely) "German" Schneider there will be probably 100 "Ashkenazi" Schneiders in Russia. Anyway, all Russian Schneiders I know about are Jews.  

 I think we have highjacked the thread now.   My apologies to the OP.


----------



## timor (Oct 10, 2013)

sashbar said:


> I think we have highjacked the thread now.   My apologies to the OP.


The history is complicated, but you are right, we are "bad highjackers". Apologies.:blushing:


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 10, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## timor (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank's for clarification Marcin and congrats on that exhibition. It is always nice. I hope the you've got positive comments.
Time #5 is a smart catch. For me the unlucky thing is, that the car is not in level (downhill going street probably) and that is spoiling a bit the harmony. 
"Astronaut" is awesome. I hope you will continue this Tales of Pirx the Pilot. It might be really interesting.


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 12, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## timor (Oct 12, 2013)

#10 very sharp idea. Good minimalism.
 Wonder, how many guys on this side of The Pond know S. Korolev.
#11 is surprising. Is this one shot thru two holes ? Or two shots combined ?


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome, Marcin - wonderful work you have displayed here.    #10 is especially nice.   

More, please.


----------



## Dikkie (Oct 13, 2013)

I really like the mirrors in the water. Keep on doing this, I like doing this myself too 

Your compositions are great too. 
And the film... reminds me that I need to get a new roll in one of my film camera's too very soon... it's been almost 2 years since I shot film now


----------



## Dikkie (Oct 13, 2013)

Need more puddles ....


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 13, 2013)

timor said:


> #10 very sharp idea. Good minimalism.
> Is this one shot thru two holes ? Or two shots combined ?



I combined two separate images.  

Thank You, Timor, Terry and Dikkie for comments!

And by the way, I would like to encourage All to watch a documentary film, 'Dairy from a journey', that tells a story of Tadeusz Rolke Polish great photographer who meets on his way, a young adept of photography. The subtitles in English are included:

http://ninateka.pl/film/dziennik-z-podrozy-piotr-stasik


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 13, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 14, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 14, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## timor (Oct 15, 2013)

It is a nice documentary this movie, very romantic . I would love to do such a trip.
#13 is interesting. How did you do that ? Face mirrored in the window glass ?


----------



## batmura (Oct 16, 2013)

Very good images! #6 is terrific!


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 17, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 19, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## MarcinFM (Oct 20, 2013)

*del.*


----------



## timor (Oct 20, 2013)

And what happened here ?


----------

